
Ask HN: How do you manage your resume and job applications? - SkyPuncher
Every time I apply to jobs, I feel like it&#x27;s incredibly clunky to manage my resume and communication for every position I apply for.<p>What tools do you use to help organize and streamline your application process?
======
thrw_489zuer
I used the free Streak CRM for GMail
([https://www.streak.com/](https://www.streak.com/)) during my last job
search. Allows you to basically turn your GMail into a CRM-type pipeline view
so you can always visualize the statuses of different applications. You can
also associate all of your correspondence regarding a particular position
(application confirmation email, first contact, follow ups, interview
scheduling, offer) with a single CRM record.

------
troycarlson
I recently used a Google Sheet with company name, date applied, status, action
items, a link to the job description, etc. If I applied with a custom resume I
add that to the same Google Drive folder with the appropriate name. Add color
to the status column to make it a bit easier to scan. Move rejections to a new
tab and keep post-mortem notes if you have any after phone screens/interviews
(so you can study what you messed up on). It got the job done.

------
Odenwaelder
I have a repository on GitLab that contains a LaTex file each for an
application letter, a CV and all my documents. In addition, I have an SQLite
DB that contains past positions and a skill matrix in german and english
language, and some python scripts that can convert the data into LaTeX format.

I keep the master branch up to date. Each time I apply somewhere, I branch off
master and edit the files accordingly. I then generate a PDF that I can
submit.

And because this is not complicated enough, I have a GitLab CI job that
generates a CV from the master branch and uploads it to a private server in
case somebody asks me for it.

------
venuur
I create a date stamped folder with the company’s name, and put all materials
in there. I’ll move emails from each company to separate folder in my mail
client as well.

------
Pawamoy
I didn't have the chance to try it yet but there is JobHound:
[https://jobhound.io](https://jobhound.io).

> Job Hound is a Job Tracking System, a web application that keeps track of
> every job you are applying for, manages your progress, keeps track of notes,
> cover letters, etc.

